# Help needed on website



## Mahir (31/3/17)

Hi Vape King team. I just have a few questions... Are the VGOD mech mods on your website authentic? I'm only asking because I saw they were selling for R1100 which is very cheap. So I just want to confirm they are authentic? Also, the aluminum version. Is that the black mech with the aluminum tube and engraving? Also, they do come with the Vgod carry cases right? Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/17)

They are 100% Authentic. It comes with the carry case.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

